# 1974 Motobecane



## Kactus (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is a Motobecane Champion Team I picked up a while back.  It came with many non-correct parts that I replaced to bring it closer to original.


----------



## how (Jan 25, 2016)

Kactus said:


> Here is a Motobecane Champion Team I picked up a while back.  It came with many non-correct parts that I replaced to bring it closer to original.
> 
> They dont get much sweeter than that. I had a chance to pick one up from a flea market about 6 months ago. I didnt have the cash on me, I could of got it for about 500, I am kicking myself now.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 25, 2016)

beautiful bicycle!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

That is a beauty,you did a great job.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice...and not an easy find from what I've seen.
I have a Grand Record of about the same vintage. I bought it as a frameset and built it as a fixed gear/single speed(flip flop hub) just to see what that craze was all about. I think I'll return it to how it's supposed to be when I find the time.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Very sweet bike!  I also have a Grand Record.  It is a '75 in beautiful condition, but your Team is something very special.


----------

